# Top Gear and the Millau Bridge



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. On Top Gear tonight, a repeat of Sunday. They tested 3 supercars by driving from Paris down to South West France. There was some excellant footage of and on the Millau Bridge. Jeremy Clarkson didn't miss the opportunity to point out that the bridge designer was English.
Cheers Sid


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

But did you notice the Motor home and the implied thought about it ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi. On Top Gear tonight, a repeat of Sunday. They tested 3 supercars by driving from Paris down to South West France. There was some excellant footage of and on the Millau Bridge.


I started to watch but after 10 mins turned it off. Too much silly chat and not enough France. 



SidT said:


> Jeremy Clarkson didn't miss the opportunity to point out that the bridge designer was English.
> Cheers Sid


I bet he didn't say that he also designed the Millenium Bridge over the Thames.
The one if you remember that they had to close almost immediately for modification because it took to swaying about too much as people crossed it.

That isn't to say that the Millau Bridge is anything but an architectural wonder.


----------



## 89184 (May 16, 2005)

Its also wonderfully expensive!


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Milau Bridge*

Hi 
i disagrre about it being expensive to cross ( i presume you were meaning the toll).

Ive travelled over it 4 times so far and find the views are well worth the toll charge, never mind the time and fuel it saves when travelling that way.

Hope to use it more and more in the future.

Regards
Julie


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I watched the program, it looked fantastic 

By the way, nice avatar Julie :wink:


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

*Avatar*

Hi Chris, 
yes it is good isnt it?

This really gr8 bloke helped me. :lol:

regards
Julie


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> SidT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. On Top Gear tonight, a repeat of Sunday. They tested 3 supercars by driving from Paris down to South West France. There was some excellant footage of and on the Millau Bridge.
> ...


should've turned off the sound and hung around, there were some tremendous shots, although it put my height phobic other half into a cold sweat just thinking about it - :roll:

8)

ps for best millennium [?] bridge in UK - go to Gateshead


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I have posted this link for anyone that is interested...

http://www.leviaducdemillau.com/accueil/var/lang/EN/rub/1.html

I found it fascinating and spent ages looking at the techy stuff Sorry......
I also followed the link on one of the pages to the Knights Templar site, which I am very interested in.

I hope you enjoy this as much as I did.

Keith


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Great link, thanks kands.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nice one Keith .. thanks


----------

